# Door scratching



## Gulliver (Aug 10, 2012)

Please help, advise needed how to keep our 6 month old from scratching at our doors? We close off French doors to keep him from going upstairs sometimes and it drives him crazy. Gulliver will also scratch at our main door if he knows someone is outside.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

You could try a baby gate for the stairs. We did this with our boy and slowly taught him not to go up the stairs. No there is no gate up and he doesn't go up. This took a year to train but the gate will keep him away til he learns.


----------

